# Pregnancy Testing



## Actiongirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Hello,

I hope you can help me.

I took my last (support) shot of 2,500iu of hcg on Sunday (31st). This was at 5dpo. Do you think that small dose will be out of my system by this Sunday so I can do a test. It will be 12dpo.

I have no symptoms of af or pg or anything whatsoever, but this waiting is driving me crazy!

Many thanks  

Actiongirl


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It´s going to be about 50/50 as to whether it is out of your cycle. I would strongly advise waiting until day 14 before testing but I know that´s not what you want to hear.

Sorry!!

Ruth


----------

